# New info on turbo for mkV rabbit



## jh336688 (Aug 27, 2004)

I spoke with a rep from neuspeed and they are finalizing the software for a turbo system and it is releasing this summer so start puttin in overtime hours at work unless you are already loaded


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: New info on turbo for mkV rabbit (jh336688)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jh336688* »_I spoke with a rep from neuspeed and they are finalizing the software for a turbo system and it is releasing this summer so start puttin in overtime hours at work unless you are already loaded

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: New info on turbo for mkV rabbit (~kInG~)*

How much do kidneys go for these days?


----------



## matt23 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: New info on turbo for mkV rabbit (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_How much do kidneys go for these days?

depends..do you want the deluxe wake up in bathtub WITH ice option?


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: New info on turbo for mkV rabbit (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_How much do kidneys go for these days?

All I got was a lousy T-shirt.


----------



## newjerseyplaya72 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: New info on turbo for mkV rabbit (bcze1)*

how much do you think they will run for 3-4 thousand


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: New info on turbo for mkV rabbit (newjerseyplaya72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newjerseyplaya72* »_how much do you think they will run for 3-4 thousand 

What? Kidneys?


----------



## blackout06 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: New info on turbo for mkV rabbit (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_
What? Kidneys?

haha nice


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: New info on turbo for mkV rabbit (newjerseyplaya72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newjerseyplaya72* »_how much do you think they will run for 3-4 thousand 

i don't think it's going to be that much, depends on numbers however
Yev


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

i thought neuspeeds setup was going to be like 7k..., unless we're thinking 4k for a kidney.


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

i just want to know if tranny can handle this $hit
7K sounds reasonable with performance tranny included


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (Yevi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yevi* »_i just want to know if tranny can handle this $hit
7K sounds reasonable with performance tranny included

I highly doubt there will be a transmission included. Neuspeed is not known for reasonable prices, but the kits are quality.


----------



## turbomyJetta (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Slipstream)*

what about for autos?


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah! what about some love for the autos? 
i wonder how much a swap would be... hmmm....


----------



## turbomyJetta (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

swap for the trani?
like turn it into a stick?


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (turbomyJetta)*

I may convert to a stick but not until someone figures out how to put one of the 6 speeds on the 2.5.... I am really curious how these 5 speeds are going to hold up the boost.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (TeamTHP)*

A six-speed is just going to give you another midrange gear (closer ratios)... It's not going to be stronger than *a* 5-speed, necessarily... but maybe this 5-speed.
It's generally a PITA conversion for little-to-no gain.
Though closer ratios would be good in the respect that they would allow you to stay closer to the same engine RPM, which on a turbo car translates into staying at a certain boost.


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*

Ya, Mostly I do not trust this new 5 speed -Yet-... hearing too many issues with bone stock motors.


----------



## intruzi0n (May 28, 2007)

*Re:*

So how much will it cost to convert the auto trani to a stick? does anyone know?


----------



## turbomyJetta (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (intruzi0n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *intruzi0n* »_So how much will it cost to convert the auto trani to a stick? does anyone know?

i was wondering the same thing.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (turbomyJetta)*

I'd venture to say more than it'd cost you to trade the whole car in for a manual one.


----------



## slick337 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Re: (turbomyJetta)*

considering the cost of the kit + cost of the tranny to swap + labor + programming you'll probably be dropping around 10k right there. 
if you want to get something someone won't think is gonna be quick get yourself a mkI or II and drop a 1.8t with an eliminator kit and a o2j or a 12vr6 w/sc and save yourself about 4k and keep your warranty on your brand new cars


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: (slick337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slick337* »_considering the cost of the kit + cost of the tranny to swap + labor + programming you'll probably be dropping around 10k right there. 
if you want to get something someone won't think is gonna be quick get yourself a mkI or II and drop a 1.8t with an eliminator kit and a o2j or a 12vr6 w/sc and save yourself about 4k and keep your warranty on your brand new cars

That idea sounds good until you said elimnator kit or sc vr6.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Re: (chewy'sjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_
That idea sounds good until you said elimnator kit or sc vr6. 

or do like ima do and buy a MKV R32 and swap in a 2.0 from an MK3 to save weight and then ima turbo and supercharge it, that should make an ez 199 hp!


----------



## slick337 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Re: (chewy'sjetta)*

I was going for something that is more 1.8t friendly that will make a decent amount of power and that will allow the use of more available parts. I personally love the sound of a sc vr6 12v or 24v. I love the sound of the whine.


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: New info on turbo for mkV rabbit (jh336688)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jh336688* »_I spoke with a rep from neuspeed and they are finalizing the software for a turbo system and it is releasing this summer so start puttin in overtime hours at work unless you are already loaded

Whatever happenned to this? Is neuspeed coming out with a turbo kit for the 2.5l?


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: New info on turbo for mkV rabbit (vwgtipowr)*

yeah i thought they were gonna come out with the set up from the thunder bunny.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

i forgot the issue but in eurotuner mag they had a lil show down with a couple modded GTIs, the RGTI and Thunderbunny..... well the thunderbunny was unable to complete the competition due to sum engine problems (trouble holding boost or sum crap). so the turbo kit still didn't have all the bugs worked out then, which kinda explains why it isn't out already. all i can draw from this is turboing a rabbit doesn't seem like an ez task at all..... any who...... so far I've been more or less disappointed with all the HP gains I've seen from performance parts (yes i know it's NA and all that goes with it). in conclusion, if a turbo dost make a big enough power gain, then i don't plan on spending a dime towards power anytime soon


----------



## 007rabbit (Sep 20, 2006)

put the money towards suspension. thats what i plan on doing....now all i need is money


----------



## UGRabbit (Jan 1, 2007)

any news on this?


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

I think I'm going to pursue N/A upgrades instead. I'll at least wait until there is more than one complete turbo kit out there, or even a supercharger


_Modified by dumbassmozart at 9:45 PM 8-29-2007_


----------

